# Outfitter Wanted



## netloss (Dec 28, 2008)

My father and I are looking for a Deer hunting outfitter in the state. Can someone please help with a recomendation.

thanks


----------



## joshua.jeffreys (Jul 26, 2006)

Google :lol:


----------



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

Tread lightly about that subject on here. Best off to give as much detail about what you want and you might find someone on here to help you out.

H2OfowlND


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

netloss said:


> My father and I are looking for a Deer hunting outfitter in the state. Can someone please help with a recomendation.
> 
> thanks


Iowa, Kansas, Illinios, Missouri offer some great hunting. Lot's of good outfitters.


----------



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

I don't recommend any outfitters. But like others have said there are all kinds in Ill, Iowa, Kansas I'd look for some around there.They have way better hunting there anyways, besides after this nasty winter there won't be many deer left. Mother nature has a way of taking care of things in these parts thank goodness.


----------



## thurdypointer (Sep 15, 2006)

I agree ND is just not the state you want to be in. I'd go with Iowa or Kansas. Whatever you do the RRV region of ND is the worst hunting in the country.


----------

